# Datenbank Entity



## Datenbanker (22. Dez 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich schreibe momentan eine Anwendung die sehr viel mit Datenbankeinträgen arbeitet. Momentan mache ich das alles mit ganz normalen SQL Statements was ich erlichgesagt nicht sonderlich schön finde.

Ich wollte mir jetzt eine Klasse "DatabaseEntry" machen, die im grunde eine Zeile in einer Datenbanktabelle darstellen soll. Die Frage an euch, gibt es da eine einfach Möglichkeit soetwas umzusetzen? Hat evtl. jmd. ein Beispiel?

Beispiel:

Ich habe eine Tabelle Bücher. In dieser Tabelle ist jeder Eintrag ein Buch welcher entsprechend mehrer Informationen hat. Nun hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte das ganze ja auch Objektorientiert machen und mache mir eine Klasse Buch.  Aber wie bekomme ich das nun am schönsten hin damit ich da auch auf der Datenbank arbeiten kann und nicht nur einfache Javaobjekte habe?

Wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## Datenbanker (22. Dez 2010)

Ach, das habe ich ganz vergessen. Das ganze für Java 1.4


----------



## ARadauer (23. Dez 2010)

> Momentan mache ich das alles mit ganz normalen SQL Statements was ich erlichgesagt nicht sonderlich schön finde.


schau dir mal hibernate an...


Datenbanker hat gesagt.:


> Ach, das habe ich ganz vergessen. Das ganze für Java 1.4


oje... also kein Hibernate, mhn vielleicht ibatis?

wobei man dann doch hinterfragen muss, warum java 1.4, oft gibt es für den grund dass man nicht 1.5 verwenden kann, ganz einfache lösungen...



> hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte das ganze ja auch Objektorientiert machen und mache mir eine Klasse Buch.


naja ich hoffe mal du hast schon eine Klasse Buch oder? Wär ein bisschen seltsam wenn man Bücher verwaltet und keine Klasse Buch hat.


Hilft dir das DAO Pattern?
Kapselt die DB Zugriffe für ein Fachobjekt


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Dez 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> schau dir mal hibernate an...
> 
> oje... also kein Hibernate, mhn vielleicht ibatis?
> 
> ...



Hibernate 3.2 müsste doch ohne Probleme laufen, selbst hoch bis zu Hibernate 3.4 könnte es gehen, oder? Nur halt keine Annotations und kein JPA, aber das ist doch nicht so tragisch..


----------

